
YouTube EDU Launches, So Go Learn Something - njrc
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/youtube-edu-launches/
======
jonknee
So why didn't you link us to it then?

<http://www.youtube.com/edu>

~~~
njrc
Good point. I'll make sure to do that next time.

------
briansmith
It has a terrible name considering you can't access it through
<http://YouTube.EDU>.

~~~
baddox
Isn't that tld only available to educational institutions? Although I guess it
all depends on how you fine that term. Edit: actually, .edu is only for
accredited 4-year universities as determined by the USA.
<http://net.educause.edu/edudomain/>

~~~
jonknee
Not true as our local community college has a .edu. It just has to be
postsecondary.

------
nopinsight
An issue with all these Web sites is that they provide mostly just videos and
Web boards. If we want to make a real difference in student's lives and spark
a significant improvement in our education systems, the system designer needs
to think much more thoroughly about how people learn.

Moreover, designing such a system effectively requires collaboration with
experts who have real-world experience improving students' results.

So what's a better alternative?

I've given the topic much thoughts over the years. (I am Com Sci masters grad,
but I've taught, created learning media, and written books on the topic of
learning and education). A more detailed proposal I created can be found here:

Global Learning Platform <http://nopinsight.wordpress.com/>
<http://nopinsight.wordpress.com/about/glp-in-more-depth/>

------
quizbiz
I'm incredibly curious so I love these resources but it's getting
overwhelming. \- YouTube EDU \- iTunes U \- <http://ted.com> \-
<http://fora.tv/> \- <http://www.biggerthinking.com>

~~~
voidfiles
Yea I have thought about writing an aggrigator, but video isn't like a
webpage, it might be hard to index the videos. After that they all have there
own way of embedding. Also they all have there own way of determing if
something is good or bad. I don't know seems like things need to converge a
bit more. Or someone needs to figure out the backdoor.

~~~
quizbiz
Google Video as a search engine for videos never gained habitual use. That's a
wide open market.

------
joeythibault
It's a shame...nay, crime that most k12 schools block youtube
indiscriminately.

